# port 1434 via UDP can I close this port? [moved from gen sec]



## newbee_4 (Mar 23, 2007)

Helkern worm keeps trying to attack me this way. Will something bad happen if I just try to close that port? Is it possible and how would I do it?

Thanks!

I'm running Kaspersky and TeaTimer, also Webroot SpySweeper. No reason to think anything is getting in.


----------



## newbee_4 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: port 1434 via UDP can I close this port?*

bump.


----------



## Starlapureheart (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: port 1434 via UDP can I close this port?*

From what I have seen the helkern worm always seems to attack Kaspersky users but Kaspersky effectively blocks it and I have heard it is nothing to worry about

I'm not very tech-savvy but this is what I've heard - any more adept users might be able to enlighten you further

But I wouldn't really see it as a cause for concern - funnily enough the exact same thing happened to me this morning!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at this article: http://www.eset.com/threat-center/blog/?p=128


----------

